# Trip Adviser



## John Cummings (Feb 13, 2007)

Trip Advisor has travel forums that include Canada. I mention this because this forum does not get much traffic. The Canadian Forums on Trip Advisor are broken down by province and city and they get a lot of traffic. They have some very knowledgeable people especially for the Alberta and British Columbia forums. I am not suggesting that you don't use the TUG forum but am simply offering another source of info for questions about travel in Canada.

Here is a link to the Trip Advisor Forums:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ForumHome

You will need to register in order to post but it is free.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 13, 2007)

I am frequent visitor to BC and Whistler...I agree that www.tripadvisor.com is a very good resource.

Occasionally, they have a few shills posting to boost up certain property reviews...but I think everyone will agree that a Fairmont beats a Motel 8 any day.


----------



## JoAnn (Feb 13, 2007)

I am using TripAdvisor to find hotels/B & B's in Amsterdam for this summer.  I'm having a good time checking things out on it.  I'm still in sticker shock, but we'll find something for the two nights we need in July.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 13, 2007)

JoAnn said:


> I am using TripAdvisor to find hotels/B & B's in Amsterdam for this summer.  I'm having a good time checking things out on it.  I'm still in sticker shock, but we'll find something for the two nights we need in July.



Check out their forums as well at the link I posted above.


----------



## JoAnn (Feb 13, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> Check out their forums as well at the link I posted above.



I will do that John, thanks for suggesting it.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 14, 2007)

Hello All,

I've used TripAdvisor many times. It is a super resource.

Kathleen


----------



## barndweller (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks, John. It's nice to see you back! I have missed your posts. We are going to Seattle & Victoria this summer. Sources of advice have been slim. Hope your upcoming Canada trip is fantabulous.:whoopie:


----------



## DianeG (Feb 14, 2007)

JoAnn,

For Amsterdam, try the Barangay B&B - it's excellent, well located and very reasonably priced.


----------



## JoAnn (Feb 14, 2007)

DianeG said:


> JoAnn,
> 
> For Amsterdam, try the Baranguay B&B - it's excellent, well located and very reasonably priced.



Diane, do you mean the Barangay?  That is the closest I can come to that name. Looks very nice. I'll do more checking. Thanks for the suggestion.  I am going through sticker shock over the prices over there.  Never been to Europe before.


----------



## MADONA (Mar 26, 2008)

*Egypt for the first time*

I'm going to Cairo, Egypt for the first time. Do I really need a tour guide? I definitely know they help, it's just that I like to have the freedom to go and come as I please...especially when I see the pyramids because I definitely want to take my time there and just savor the moment. Has anyone traveled to Egypt and got along just fine without a tour guide? When you first traveled to Egypt did you use a tour guide?


----------



## calgarygary (Mar 26, 2008)

MADONA said:


> I'm going to Cairo, Egypt for the first time. Do I really need a tour guide? I definitely know they help, it's just that I like to have the freedom to go and come as I please...especially when I see the pyramids because I definitely want to take my time there and just savor the moment. Has anyone traveled to Egypt and got along just fine without a tour guide? When you first traveled to Egypt did you use a tour guide?



This is the Canada forum, you might have better success getting this answered if you change continents.


----------



## garfunct (Mar 26, 2008)

*sometimes you are only as good as your agent*

When planning a trip like that I personally think you need to talk to a travel agent you can trust not just one that will take your money.

I know of one that lived in the middle east for a period of time and has sent many groups there.

She is an awsum agent, stands behind her travelers and definitely not a money grabber.

info@clearviewtravel.ca or pamstravel@rogers.com


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 27, 2008)

John Cummings said:


> Trip Advisor has travel forums that include Canada. I mention this because this forum does not get much traffic. The Canadian Forums on Trip Advisor are broken down by province and city and they get a lot of traffic. They have some very knowledgeable people especially for the Alberta and British Columbia forums. I am not suggesting that you don't use the TUG forum but am simply offering another source of info for questions about travel in Canada.
> 
> Here is a link to the Trip Advisor Forums:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information.  I didnt even think about trip advisor


----------



## naudette (Mar 27, 2008)

TA also has a forum on timesharing.   Everytime someone posts a question about timesharing I recommend they come to Tug.  And I've seen their posts here.  One was from a couple whose parents gave them a Hawaiian timeshare and they didn't know quite what to do with it.

Anyway, it works both ways.  TUG and TA are both great tools and complement each other.  

I also tell other owners at Exotic Travel Club (where we own) to join TUG for the reviews and ratings when looking to exchange through RCI or DAE, etc.  And of course for the forums, except that I kind of feel like a red-headed step-child here because ETC is not a regular timeshare and I have been "raked over the coals" a few times because of it.  Oh well, I still love it here!  I'm a big girl, I can take it!


----------



## geneticblend (Mar 27, 2008)

I "found" Trip Advisor first, and Ken, who is a member here, "found" me there, and told me to come to TUG. So if it were not for TA, I wouldn't have TUG. 

The only thing I like about TA better than here, is that they have more photos of the resorts and hotels. And it is an easier process to submit them to TA. (Sorry TUG, but it's true!) But other than that, TUG rules!


----------

